# MAC prostore, CCO & drugstore haul (w/pics)



## marylovesmac (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay so I went a little haul crazy (well for me anyways)
Today I went to the prostore and got:
Bright Fuschia pigment
Violet pigment
Pink Lemonade l/g
15 pro palette

And over the past week I also got:
MAC Intense Holiday Eye Palette (from cco)

Drugstore:
Jane bronzer
NYX purple trio
Annabelle Creme Eyeshadow
Annabelle powder brush
Annabelle blush brush
Annabelle creme eyeshadow brush
I usually just buy MAC brushes, but I heard so many good things about Annabelle brushes I wanted to give them a try...

And that's the end of my haulage...I'm now officially poor but HAPPY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here are the pics


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 28, 2007)

Woooooowwwwwwwwwww hon great haul, the intense eyes palette is absolutely gorgeous enjoy ur goodies,


----------



## marylovesmac (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks i will


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 28, 2007)

i absolutely LOVE bright fuschia, it's one of my fave pigments. lemme know how you like violet, i'm considering it for my next haul


----------



## marylovesmac (Mar 28, 2007)

i looooooooooooove it, i think its the best purple color i own... I was considering getting violet or grape (from looking at swatches online) but when I went to the store and tried both I noticed grape was really hard to work with and kinda matte. Grape looks really pretty in the tub, but I couldn't get past the texture. VIOLET on the other hand=love.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 28, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 28, 2007)

Enjoy 'em!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Where do you buy Annabelle?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 6, 2008)

OOO Bright Fuchsia is one of my favorites!!!  Awesome haul!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 6, 2008)

Nevermind, found it...

I don't live in Canada..


----------



## yahighness (Feb 7, 2008)

I love pink lemonade! But it doesn't seem to look so good on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul nonetheless!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 7, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 7, 2008)

Great haul! Annabelle brushes are the best!!!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to have to tryout this Annabelle - it looks interesting!


----------

